# Free Children's, Personalized Halloween Song Oct 3-5 ONLY Could use your support



## wwireless (Sep 30, 2012)

We have a new children's, Halloween product, The Halloween Machine Song, for ages 4-8. It's a song that doesn't have much terror or horror but instead sends messages of Halloween safety and fear-busting fun. Using the actual name of the child, sung throughout the song, it's ultimately aimed at creating happy Halloween experiences. 

If you, or your friends, have age-appropriate kids (or even old geezers that need a smile), that might enjoy one or two of these FOR FREE, 
send them the email address [email protected] . Tell them to put their child's first name in the email, and where they heard about the offer. If the requested name is in our library, we'll send back an Mp3 to their email address. 

Recipients will receive no additional offers, no recurring emails, no BS. This is a VERY limited-time-offer, today, tomorrow and Friday. We want to start some buzz, not give away the store. 

HalloweenMachineSong.com 


Like most of the vendors on this site, we're a VERY small operation and we could REALLY use the support of some rabid Halloween lovers. We realize this may NOT be the kind of material that some of you live for, but the important thing is that it DOES embrace the world of Halloween. Please visit our website. If you like what you see and hear, hit our facebook *LIKE *button, under the video screen. If you hate us, there's a blog for that too.

Thanks in advance to all those that participate and have a safe and happy Halloween....if that's possible


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

I'll post it to my twitter!! Also, do you have the names Duncan and Dean? I figure I'd ask here because we usually can't find their names in anythig. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## wwireless (Sep 30, 2012)

Got both Duncan and Dean in stock. Send me that email! [email protected] THANK YOU


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

E-mail sent.


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Thank you so much! I sent the email and will definitely be checking out what else you offer! Their names are hard to ind in the "personalized" stuff!!! They'll be thrilled! I put it on Facebook and twitter good luck!


----------



## wwireless (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks for your response. All the requests we've received so far have been sent. If you requested a version and haven't received it yet, send
a second request to [email protected] Make sure you include the name you'd like.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Thank you. I think my son will enjoy it.


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

I resent an email. Haven't received any response from the first and I've checked inbox and junk folder thank you!


----------



## Vatermann (Oct 27, 2009)

Same here. Email sent yesterday with no reply.


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Just wanted to say thank you again! My boys love their songs! We listened to them a LOT on our five hour drive to Edmonton for thanksgiving lol


----------

